
Show HN: Boolean – a service for sending single question surveys - ranjithajay
Hi HN,<p>I am the founder of Boolean <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.booleanapp.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.booleanapp.com</a><p>Boolean is a service for sending single question yes&#x2F;no surveys. I built Boolean with a hope to bring companies and its customers closer. You can read more about the motivation here - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.booleanapp.com&#x2F;about.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.booleanapp.com&#x2F;about.html</a><p>Please let me know what you think.
======
3fuh2r7326
Umm, why is this titled "Launch HN"?

Launch HN is meant for YC funded startups, I'm guessing you are not funded by
YC but want to showcase your startup. You should use a "Show HN" for your
post.

~~~
ranjithajay
Thanks for the tip. Updated.

